

Friendfinder files for bankruptcy - idont
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/09/17/us-friendfindernetworks-bankruptcy-idUSBRE98G0AM20130917

======
idont
That's partialy a good news for many website as their affiliate programm
(AdultFriendFinder, ...) was attracting lots of people using black hat
technics to acquire trafic (fake websites, ads, Google bots manipulation,
etc).

